# KYB-AGX + Eibach Sportlines installed, few questions



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

*KYB-AGX + Eibach Prokits installed, few questions*

okay, after much help from Chris/Bluebob (thanks again man)...i now have a nicely dropped 99 Sentra SE-L (pic below). however, i have a few questions. First, I ordered the KYB dust boots to go with...and used those instead of factory stuff. for the fronts, i used the boot only, but it looks quite a bit shorter, so is the bumpstop incorporated into that boot, or no? i have Koni bumpstops, but didn't install them just because i didn't want to mess them up by installing them incorrectly. for the rear, i used motivational mounts, but we tried and couldn't get three of those rubber bushings on...we could only fit two. pics below. the back also just has what's on the KYB boot...as having room for all the parts was becoming an issue. so i have a set of Koni bumpstops that i didn't install (slightly worried about this at the moment...)

anyway that's all i can think of for right now....hopefully i don't have to take all this off again...but if i need to i need to find out before i go getting it aligned at the shop. thanks for any advice in advance.

Red bushings for the motivational mounts (only used two on each side instead of three as described in the directions) 









dropped:


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

well shit...i heard my rear passenger side rattling frequently on my way to work this morning, so i took a look, and now on that side it looks like there's enough room for that third red bushing that we didn't put on. but on the driver's side rear...it still looks secure, and wasn't rattling. we didn't do anything differently so i'm not sure why one side would be different. i'm at a loss.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe some 'spirited' cornering knocked it loose or gave it more room? You sure everything was tightened down correctly?


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i meant Eibach Pro-Kits btw, and not sportlines.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

we can always try again... :/

oh well


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> we can always try again... :/
> 
> oh well



its not the exhaust is it lol, that was my problem


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> its not the exhaust is it lol, that was my problem


no..i looked. there is now room it looks like for that third bushing. there's a sizable gap beneath the top nut. we couldn't get more than two on yesterday though for some reason. though the left side still looks solid for now anyway. i think i'm just going to go to dallas frame and alignment and have them help out with the reassembly and get an alignment while i'm there. hopefully it won't cost me too much.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> its not the exhaust is it lol, that was my problem


i dont think he has an exhaust yet.. i could be wrong.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

well, i got the third bushings on each side, so that's taken care of...but i'm worried about the KYB boot being a capable "bumpstop". i have a set of koni bumpstops, but then i would have to chop off the rubber bumpstop from the kyb boot right?


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

well i called KYB, and they assured me that i'll be okay with the boots bumpstops...though the rubber won't be as smooth as the poly Koni bumpstops.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

I felt that the koni bump stops made a significant difference in how the car handled the big bumps.

Highly recommend that you put them in, especially since you already bought them? if I read correctly.

Jun


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

Junbug said:


> I felt that the koni bump stops made a significant difference in how the car handled the big bumps.
> 
> Highly recommend that you put them in, especially since you already bought them? if I read correctly.
> 
> Jun


yeah...i have them. was just not wanting to cut up the kyb boot, the suckers cost $12 each... and i didn't want to run without boots either. i'll have to find cheap boots somewhere maybe that i can use instead.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

phreako said:


> yeah...i have them. was just not wanting to cut up the kyb boot, the suckers cost $12 each... and i didn't want to run without boots either. i'll have to find cheap boots somewhere maybe that i can use instead.


$12's not bad... I think my stock ones were like $9, but shipping was like 9 for the two. I hate shipping.

Just cut them! You'll enjoy the difference in ride quality and you'll see it's worth the 24 bucks for new boots if you ever need them.

Jun


----------

